
Where Is Mark Zuckerberg? - panarky
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2018/03/where-is-mark-zuckerberg/556049/?single_page=true
======
panarky
Crisis management is difficult, but the first part is easy.

Stand in front of a camera and read this script.

\---

 _" Facebook created a massive problem, and I'm sorry.

I was slow to react so I don't have any answers yet.

I take personal responsibility for this, and it now has my full attention.

I promise to give a public update every week until we fix the problem."_

\---

------
panarky
FTFA:

 _Where is Mark Zuckerberg? Where is Sheryl Sandberg? And more importantly:
Where have they been since 2016?

Nothing that has come to light in the recent days is news to Facebook. They’ve
known about all these things for months and, in some cases, years.

They built the system that allowed data to flow out of Facebook with only very
mild oversight. They built the system that allowed dark political advertising.

And, most importantly, they built the service that created these massive
stores of data and the tools for using them to reach billions of people.

This is what they’ve built. These are the governance problems that come with
this kind of market dominance.

Mark Zuckerberg created a service and a corporate structure that centralized
power in himself. And that means we need transparency from him because there
is no other way to get it._

